# Microfishing



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Throw a top water frog in there and your size will increase as well as your heart rate.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> This "adventure" was inspired by Hammer.


[smiley=cool2.gif] [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]

Oh bravo, my friend! [smiley=bravo.gif] That looks exactly like the kind of hole I'd seek out. But I agree with redgheenoe...all those pads just scream "topwater"! If you thought that was fun with a worm, try it with a floating weedless frog or critter. The blow-ups are amazing! [smiley=supercool.gif]

As for the "microshame", I say "who cares?"! You're fishing and having fun doing it, that's all that matters...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice report. I would call that a successful trip.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

A Simple Truth:
The harder it is to get to, the fewer people there, the better the fishing and hunting.



Nice place you found to enjoy a little solitude and relaxation.
Keep the location a secret or it won't last.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Great report, but not nearly enough smileys to be truly inspired by HaMm3r. ;D


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

If it wasn't for small fish my post count would be WAY lower!
Looks like a good spot you found there!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. I actually did try a Rage Tail for a few but it was unsuccessful and its weight got it caught up in the pads a lot. Those little slots in the pads are a PITA. I imagine, in heaven, the lily pads won't have the cut in them and you never get hung up.

I actually did use the trickworms as topwater. I got really technical with the retrieve, and would give little baby taps to get the plastics to slither to the edge of a pad, then look over the edge and tap the water a few times. It drove the little bass crazy. After stirring up the water for a couple of seconds I'd pull it off the pad and let the antsy fish grab the worm on its way to the bottom.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice.

I tried so many lakes in Lake City and never even got a hit! It was all bank hopping. I never took my boat up there. I used to be there every other weekend for about 3 years.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

That's fun! I've caught a few like that (off the beaten path) in Tate's Hell driving around and checking stuff out.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> Nice.
> 
> I tried so many lakes in Lake City and never even got a hit! It was all bank hopping. I never took my boat up there. I used to be there every other weekend for about 3 years.


You're not alone. The locals I work with laugh at my innocent enthusiasm about fishing here. It is very rough, and I'm all but done trying, at least the bigger lakes.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> That's fun!  I've caught a few like that (off the beaten path) in Tate's Hell driving around and checking stuff out.


I oughta try that. In college my buddies and I had pretty good luck fishing the holes south of Capital Circle and east of Springhill. We fished Dog Lake, Lake Moore, and Silver Lake. We would drag my Riverhawk and other boats through the woods to get there. We got to Silver Lake through the slough that connects it to Andrew Lake. Good times! If you haven't tried out there I highly recommend!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Thanks guys. I actually did try a Rage Tail for a few but it was unsuccessful and its weight got it caught up in the pads a lot. Those little slots in the pads are a PITA. I imagine, in heaven, the lily pads won't have the cut in them and you never get hung up.


Ok...I'm going to have to give away one of my secrets here, but first...Rage Tails...I don't think they work very well either. Too thick and heavy for my liking. 

Now, here's a little trick I found that works real well getting floating lures to pull out of lily pad "butts". In the fly fishing section where they sell the various lead weights, lead eyes and foam bodies used for tying flies, you'll find a product called "Cone Heads". They're basically little metal cone shaped rings that look like tiny bullet weights. Slip one of those babies onto your leader before tying on your hook.

When the head of your soft plastic lure hangs up in the pad, the metal cone will keep the hook eye protected and will prevent tearing the shank of the hook out of the lure. It'll save you a fortune in destroyed arties and most of the time your lure will pull right thru the "butt" will minimal effort. Plus, the cone heads are so light that they hardly affect topwater bouyancy at all. 

Btw, regular bullet weights work good too if you want a deeper presentation, but you can use the cone heads instead of bullet weights on your sinking plastics too, if you want a more natural, lower sinking presentation. 

You're welcome!  ;D


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> > Thanks guys. I actually did try a Rage Tail for a few but it was unsuccessful and its weight got it caught up in the pads a lot. Those little slots in the pads are a PITA. I imagine, in heaven, the lily pads won't have the cut in them and you never get hung up.
> 
> 
> Ok...I'm going to have to give away one of my secrets here, but first...Rage Tails...I don't think they work very well either. Too thick and heavy for my liking.
> ...


Thank You!!!
[smiley=cool2.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=dankk2.gif]


----------



## headshot870 (Jun 15, 2009)

FSUFisher,

Sounds like you had a good time, congrats. That place is screaming at you to get a kayak or a canoe on it!!!!

HaMm3r gave you a great tip. I've been using the old Gambler 1/32 oz florida rig weights(that size is no longer produce since Bullet Weights bought the manufacturing rights ) ahead of my toads for years, really helps the bait come through the pads easier. Reaction Innovations Lures make a screw lock plastic bullet called the "Screwed Up Bullet" that does the same thing but weighs next to nothing.

Another product to try ahead of your Trick Worm is a Bett's Carolina Floater. It's a small styrofoam bullet that can be pegged in place. They're about the same size as a 3/16 oz lead bullet, but they'll float a Trick Worm & a 4/0 straight shank Gamakatsu worm hook.

As for frogs...awesome place to throw a Snagproof Bobby's Perfect Frog. Use a 7' heavy baitcaster w/ some 65# braid & have a blast. If frog fishing doesn't put a smile on your face, give up fishing & take up golf!

Hope this helps.

Be safe,

Nathan


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the extra advice bassfly! I need all the help I can get. I have given thought to throwing my 8' Basshunter (true micro) in there but it's over in Tallahassee.


----------

